# cool pic!!



## heffer2028 (Oct 10, 2004)

havent been on here in awhile ive been very busy, but heres a cool pic for yall.
(CLICK ON PIC FOR CLOSEUP)


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

That's a great shot!!!!


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

awesome shot, man


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

Nice shot man.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)




----------



## myles (Feb 27, 2005)

lol thats awsom, i hate those damn bubble goldfish, there an abomanation :laugh:


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Nice action shot


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Good shot, great timing









That mouth is huge, almost looks like the door of my garage







Serious, that is one pretty looking aro


----------

